# SHED IDEA FOR JOY AMONG OTHERS



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

Joy .... finally thought I'd show you this .....and some other set ups for ideas .......
There was a time I needed a set up that was water tight, quick n easy ....Rubbermaid to the rescue- Here is an example of a Rubbermaid shed with complete misting system , shelfâ€™s , lighting ect...
Worked very well for the time needed.....I even had a several females who laid successfully in there. 











an outside " quick connect" for the misting system....







3 Section tort set up.....
















This large Dog~loo was buried 4' down and then covered in light-wieght volcanac rock....had a dirt ramp all the way down ....




complete wired in' with blacked-out wire




Or course Harley's Hut ! 







A heated hide for the boss at work ....







and the Cove' Today .......





JD~


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow! That is really amazing! That is a Tortoise paradise! Very good job!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 23, 2012)

Those are amazing photos of the progression of your tortoise "cove". I love love love all the detail. In the one enclosure that has two two door openings, is that one insulated and what kind of heat/if any do you use? Thanks for posting all these photos. I am sure it will help a lot of others too.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

Harleys hut is insulated .... on the coffen type there is no insulation ...although it's made from 1" 3/8 hollow core doors there is a dead air space inbetwen that actually helps with R- value ( retaining heat) . Both setups have heat and light .....using CHE and a low wattage UVB. 




If I had to use a Rubbermaide shed again...here is a tip . Home Depot /Lowes .. has a premade insulated panels ( foil backed both sides) 3'x5' . Very easy to cut with razor knife and can be glued to the sides of the Rubbermaid shed with ease. I would definitely use the panels as the vinyl/plastic the sheds are made of ,, are not that well suited for retaining heatâ€¦..

JD~


----------



## Laurie (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks great! I like that you got him setup with ADT


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 23, 2012)

Great insulation. Good advice JD. thanx


----------



## wellington (Sep 23, 2012)

Always love your pics of your torts. Now, love your pics of your sheds too. I need you to come visit the big city of Chicago. I need your building and decorating talent. I'm not bad at design, need help executing. 
What do you think is best. Building tort house from scratch with wood and insulation or using one of the Rubbermaid sheds and adding the insulation and whatever else to it? I had planned on building my own from scratch. But wondering if I could get the same thing, by starting out with most of it done for me with the Rubbermaid?
Thanks for sharing your great pics


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 23, 2012)

You indeed bring joy watching your beautiful shed. Keep them coming please.
Thanks


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

wellington said:


> Always love your pics of your torts. Now, love your pics of your sheds too. I need you to come visit the big city of Chicago. I need your building and decorating talent. I'm not bad at design, need help executing.
> What do you think is best. Building tort house from scratch with wood and insulation or using one of the Rubbermaid sheds and adding the insulation and whatever else to it? I had planned on building my own from scratch. But wondering if I could get the same thing, by starting out with most of it done for me with the Rubbermaid?
> Thanks for sharing your great pics



Well Barb never been to the windy city .... Matter of fact, only out East once to build a tattoo shop on the outskirts of Branson Mo. in my younger days ......Thanks for the kuddo's ...I do enjoy building and pretend to do artwork 
For your shed question here are a few things to consider......
-Rubbermaid or similar -
Lets look at some Pro .....
Time efficient ( built in an hour)
Water tight
NO Decay or wood rot ( in your area ....a factor)
Easy to clean ....( removing all substrate ) and Keep sterile ( wood , hides bacteria and fungus ...even after what you think "was cleaned")
Can Be removed/transported to different location
Cost isnâ€™t all that bad with Sams Club and Costco has like the one pictured about 300-400 bucks
Con's...
Limited to Size or shall we say .... "their designs" ( but heck my middle name is Dr. Alter  ) 
Would /Should the walls be insulated as described above. The thin vinyl does not have a good R-value
Not really anything bad ......actually and most important GO AS BIG AS YOU CAN......
4x8 is the bare minimum ( and thatâ€™s actually much too small)


Build your own â€¦.
Proâ€™s
The sky is the limit â€¦â€¦.along with your building skills and wallet size~ 
Reflections of oneâ€™s self and not a â€œ store boughtâ€ item/ Custom

Conâ€™sâ€¦..
Timeâ€¦.

JD~



Laurie said:


> Looks great! I like that you got him setup with ADT



yup he has his own arsenal too.........


----------



## sibi (Sep 23, 2012)

How much will it cost me to hire you to come out and custom build one for me?



N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Always love your pics of your torts. Now, love your pics of your sheds too. I need you to come visit the big city of Chicago. I need your building and decorating talent. I'm not bad at design, need help executing.
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 23, 2012)

Sibi.....I'm in So Cal. where you located ?


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 23, 2012)

incredible you really did a great job !!!
Your torts must be in paradise


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 24, 2012)

JD, I really love your dedication and creativity. Looks great!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 24, 2012)

Love your creative set ups


----------



## DSaenz (Sep 24, 2012)

Very impressive!!!!


----------



## pdrobber (Sep 24, 2012)

inspirational!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Sep 24, 2012)

Super cool dude, props to you for your creative building skills from all the way over here on the east coast!! How does your misting system work?


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome setup!


----------

